# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1972 Volkswagen Transporter van - photos

## Altair

1972 Volkswagen Transporter van.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...3_fullsize.jpg









Previously:

Volkswagen Lamando 5XL widebody car - photos and video
Volkswagen half Kombi half Beetle - GIF
Volkswagen Beetle pickup truck - photo
Volkswagen car storage facility - GIF
Supersized VW Beetle - photo

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 19, 2022)

----------


## Frank S

Almost the exact same cab as was used on my Brazilian made VW class 7 truck bought new in 1989 sold in USA as a Kenworth Mid-ranger or Peterbilt mid-sized. From the dealer it had a Cummins 8.3 @220 hp 6 sp transmission leaf spring rear susp. I added air ride seat put the rear cab mount on air made it a 4 bag Kenworth rear air susp moved the diff back 8 inches installed an over drive 13 sp transmission and had the pump turned up to 350 HP installed a Spinner II centrifugal oil filtration unit, added a 36 inch side entry artic sleeper 5 inch stack and air horns and a pair of 150 gallon fuel tanks, before the truck had 200 miles on it. Between me and my driver I eventually hired the truck only had 300,000 miles on it by mid 1993 when I sold it to my driver for nearly what I paid of it

----------


## NeiljohnUK

Almost, looks like the larger post facelift VW LT van/chassis cab.

----------

